# My 5 Year Old Niece Drew My Birds



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

My sweet niece Emily, drew a picture of Jimmy when she first visited us after I had bought him.

She just met the others today and drew a new picture with the rest of them on and I thought I'd share it with you because I think it'd very good.










Jimmy is on the left- the giant budgie. She drew this last time, hence why he is so big. She added Doc McStuffin stickers to it. 
Then, as you can see it's Sage, Skye, Sunny and Jay. 
She's very independent and says she knows how to spell all the words and then asks afterwards, hence why she did the best she could with Sage and the word budgie.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Little Emily sounds like quite a character. 
She's a very good artist and I'm impressed with her spelling ability at five years old! :wow:*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Little Emily sounds like quite a character.
> She's a very good artist and I'm impressed with her spelling ability at five years old! :wow:*


Emily is a very unique little darling.  I said that she was a good artist and she said she might be an artist or a hairdresser or a teacher when she grows up, she's not certain yet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Therm said:



Emily is a very unique little darling.  I said that she was a good artist and she said she might be an artist or a hairdresser or a teacher when she grows up, she's not certain yet. 

Click to expand...

Or, perhaps she'll be all three! *


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Emily is good


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Very artistic for such a young age...love it...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Emily sounds like a sweetheart  

Tell her for me that she's a very good artist!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone. 

Emily would get very embarrassed that other people had looked at her art as she is a bit of an introvert in her personality. But I appreciate all the lovely comments and if she's having a brave day, I shall tell her some of my friends saw her picture and loved it.


----------

